# Flea dirt w/o fleas???



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have been living where I live now for about 3 yrs now and have never had any fleas. I treat my large dogs with Frontline plus about every 3 months give or take? Yoshi has been treated a time or two but not very often. Chibi has never had any frontline on him at all. With having two Chis at the size they are I do not take them outside to potty so I really havent seen a need for a flea treatment on my little ones esp. since I have never seen a flea. Well last night I was petting Chibi and up in his thickest longest part of his coat I felt some crumb like dirt? It looks like flea dirt as it is black and color and in little clusters on about 3 places on his body? I have searched him high and low and cannot find an actual flea?? Is this possible? Could it be something else? I do not wont to treat him if it isnt necessary and I also do not wont a flea proble I was thinking about using a mild flea shampoo and lightly washing him with it but I just dont know?

What do you guys think or I guess what would you do?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

If you see small black specks, it could be flea dirt even though you can't see the flea. Flea dirt is actually flea feces, made up mostly of blood sucked from the chi that is eliminated through the flea's digestive system as dried blood. Flea dirt turns bloody when water is applied. So if you want to make sure, add a drop of water to the specks and see if it turns a reddish color. If it doesn't, then it isn't flea dirt. If in doubt, give Chibi a bath to kill any fleas.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Yep, its prob flea poop so to speak, have found it on my cat before and my chi also ! Just try a flea bath !


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

From what I have read at the vets office. Fleas will not jump from pet to pet or pet to human or off of the pet once it is there? So where is the flea/fleas?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree, you can put some of the flakes on a damp paper towel and mush them around and if you see pink/red on the paper towel then you'll know it's flea dirt and there have to be fleas to get flea dirt! I've never seen any black dirt on any of my chis but maybe after a good bath it'll go away and we'll just call it a mystery lol. Ugh, I hate fleas!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I tried the trick with the dirt and it didnt dissolve into anything? But I did bathe Chibi and as soon as he was wet I found the flea!!!! I dont know how I could have missed him as Chibi is light coated and mostly white? 

I used Dawn (I know that this can strip the oils and dry them out, but it also smothers the fleas) so not to have to use a pesticide unless needed. I have an unused Frontline plus for up to 22lbs and I thought I would use a dab of that on both Chibi and Yoshi (I know you are not supposed to bathe 24hrs before or after Frontline use) but I am going to take my chances ( I am hoping it just weakens the affect?) Does Frontline expire? This tube is probably 1 yr old?


----------



## penguinsgomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Good thing you found that one flea early! I remeber Nina's run in with fleas... *shudders*

It should say somewhere on the box the experation date. Good luck!


----------



## reddobes (May 6, 2008)

Frontline does not expire
The reason they recommend not bathing right before/after applying is that it strips the oils from the coat - it is thru the oil glands/oils that the fronline is distributed - so it may just take longer to kill the fleas.

It is very common to find flea dirt and not see the adult fleas. The adults make up only a very small portion of the flea population.

http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/products_flplus.asp


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I have found flea dirt before, but not the flea(s)--I know it's very frustrating! But once I give a bath and use some Frontline, no more flea dirt and scratching. Glad you finally found the flea.


----------

